# Fromage blanc set up strangely....?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

Been using the Lactaline packets for fromage blanc my mom sent from France...makes great cheese, until....

this batch set up like firm jello...not quite "knox blocks" consistency, but close. Since the packets have rennet in them, would this have most likely been from TOO much milk, or not enough? I measured the first couple of times I made it (it calls for 2 liters), but knew where this was on my cheese making bowl...so I may not have got it exact this time.

When made before, it was VERY much like cream cheese in consistancy.

Has anyone used the fromage blanc packets from New England Cheesemaking? Would like to hear what they think of them...may order some of those since I can't get the Lactaline in the US. I could see there were more types of cultures in it than what I'm using....


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I use the Chevre, the Fromage Blanc, and the Fromagina. I've heard a rumor that the Chevre and the Fromage Blanc are actually the same culture. 

The Fromagina makes a slightly less acid, more sweet result. I like it best.

You can also use Meso and rennet and not do those packets at all.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use M100 and rennet for my chevre, cheddar and in combination with aroma B for my havarti. The only "blended" culture I use is for my Feta and I will use no other is the MT1. All from www.dairyconnection.com


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

M100 is....? Who carries it?

The chevre I use is Hoeggers, but the packet says it's flora danica..it produces a very tart chevre...I actually use a bit less culture than they call for as it tends to get overwhelming.

The fromage blanc I have has Lactococcus lactis as the culture, and it is super mild...the one from NEC has three other cultures in it as well...so I'm thinking it is more tart than what I have. I may try the fromagina instead...

thanks!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Proper name is MM100/MM101 and both are straight Mesophilic combinations: Lactococcus lactis, Lactococcus cremoris, Lactococcus lactis subsp. lactis biovar diacetylactis. Here is the page link for dairyconnection http://www.dairyconnection.com/commerce/catalog.jsp?catId=10 Innoculation at the rate of 1/4 tsp per 2 - 5 gallons. I use slightly over 1/8 tsp for 3.5 gallons and do not have an overly tart chevre. You could be using too much rennet.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tart chevre from Flora danica? That seems odd to me. I use FD exclusively for my chevre and I would never describe it as tart.


----------

